# Online Rollenspiel gesucht



## KAEPS133 (1. November 2011)

Hi

ich suche schon seit längerem ein MMORPG das in nächster zeit an den start geht und kein free2play ist und auch kein Star Wars MMORPG ist.
Suche schon länger nach eine Releaseliste aber finde da leider nichts. Ich will einfach mal wieder ein MMORPG vom start an spielen und testen wie es ist. WoW ist nicht ganz so mein ding und Guild Wars wird mir langsam zu langweilig. Bei den F2P MMORPGS kann ich mich dank Item Shop nicht so wirklich dazu bewegen groß etwas zu spielen. Kennt denn jemand eine Liste wo ich mal ein paar MMORPGS durchschauen kann und vll eins finden kann das mir zusagt?


----------



## Robonator (1. November 2011)

Aion


----------



## KAEPS133 (1. November 2011)

Ich wollte ja vom start an dabei sein  Außerdme sagt mir das was ich von Aion gesehen hab nicht so wirklich zu.


----------



## Veriquitas (1. November 2011)

Wow ist derzeit immer noch das beste MMO, da kommt absolut nichts dran. Ich hab 4 Jahre lang gespielt und danach war die Luft raus, würde ich wieder anfangen ein MMO zu spielen wäre es WoW.


----------



## Robonator (1. November 2011)

KAEPS133 schrieb:


> Ich wollte ja vom start an dabei sein  Außerdme sagt mir das was ich von Aion gesehen hab nicht so wirklich zu.


 
aion ist echt gut. Das einzigste P2P MMO das ich länger als 2 Monate gespielt habe. Besonders jetzt mit dem Grafikupdate   Macht echt fun


----------



## KAEPS133 (1. November 2011)

Ich spiel im moment auch wieder WoW .. hab es seit 2006 aber bis jetzt noch nicht auf Level 80 geschafft. Auf dauer find ich es einfach langweilig und zu schlecht.
Guild Wars find ich da schon deutlich besser. Aber das ist halt geschmackssache. Ich hatte irgendwie auch interesse an Gods & Heroes oder so. Aber ich glaub das spielt jetzt keiner mehr.

Ich mag halt grade bei MMORPGS weniger anderen Leuten glauben. Lieber selber probieren. Nur brauch ich erstmal eine Auswahl für mich selbst


----------



## böhser onkel (1. November 2011)

Herr der Ringe Online


Oder Warhammer online


----------



## KAEPS133 (2. November 2011)

Wie gesagt ich wollte mit einem bald startendem anfangen und kein bestehendes f2p mmorpg spielen


----------



## PeacemakerDT (2. November 2011)

schau dir mal TERA an .....


----------



## Low (5. November 2011)

Warte auf GW2. Soll Anfang 2017 rauskommen.


----------



## Robonator (5. November 2011)

Low schrieb:


> Warte auf GW2. Soll Anfang 2017 rauskommen.


 
Wars nicht 2018?


----------



## Veriquitas (6. November 2011)

Warhammer 40k Dark Millenium wäre auch noch was da musst dich aber Gedulden vor 2013 wird das nichts.

Warhammer Online 40K Dark Millennium Space Marine Trailer HD - YouTube


----------



## SirSmokelot (11. Dezember 2011)

Versuche doch mal dein Glück mit Dark Age of Camelot. Das Spiel hat zwar schon ein paar Jahre auf dem Buckel, aber gerade der PvP/RvR part ist bis heute das beste was der Markt bietet.


----------



## DooNeo (18. Dezember 2011)

Das wird glaub nich so einfach sein ein MMO zu finden das in den nächsten Monaten rauskommt.
( Außer natürlich Star Wars )

Ich kann dir auch nur empfehlen Herr der Ringe Online find ich ziemlich gut.


----------



## Disdroid (19. Dezember 2011)

Guild Wars 2 ist in der closed Beta phase. Ich meine die brauchen höchstens noch ein halbes Jahr bis release und dann wird es wohl das beste sein, was das Genre zu bieten hat. Bis dahin, zock doch Skyrim oder ein anderes Rollenspiel, das dir zusagt. Zur Zeit haben praktisch keine Publisher den Mut, wenn Bioware SWTOR-Schwergewicht in den Ring schickt, ein MMO auf den Markt zu bringen.
mfg disdroid


----------



## MOD6699 (20. Dezember 2011)

...was das Genre zu bieten hat.  Würde ich nur 1 Euro jedesmal dafür bekommen wenn ich díesen Satz lese ^^ich wäre reich!


----------



## Disdroid (22. Dezember 2011)

Kein Grund, sich darüber zu ereifern. Auf jeden Fall sind die bisherigen Infos äusserst zufriedenstellend. Es kamen in den vergangenen Jahren etliche halbherzig fertiggestellte mmo's auf den Markt. Dass Anet sich Zeit nimmt zeugt von Qualität.
mfg disdroid


----------



## Maestro (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe früher öfters Lineage gespielt, ist wie ich finde auch ein klasse spiel.


----------



## Robonator (1. Januar 2012)

Maestro schrieb:


> Ich habe früher öfters Lineage gespielt, ist wie ich finde auch ein klasse spiel.


 
Mich haben einige gewarnt das sich das Spiel unglaublich steif spielen lässt und total langweilig sein soll. Außerdem schreckt mich die Grafik ab.
Gibt es an dem Spiel irgendwas besonderes so das es sich von anderen unterscheidet? Habe nahezu jedes halbwegs gut aussehendes F2P MMO gespielt und auch schon viele p2p aber außer Aion kenne ich keins das länger als n paar Stunden bzw länger als 1-2 Wochen spaß gemacht hat.


Nur Airrivals, das einzige f2p das ich mehrere Jahre gespielt habe


----------



## Darkisma (1. Januar 2012)

In Guild Wars ist immer noch was los und man kann sich so die Zeit für GW2 versüßen.


----------



## FrozenLayer (4. Januar 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Mich haben einige gewarnt das sich das Spiel unglaublich steif spielen lässt und total langweilig sein soll. Außerdem schreckt mich die Grafik ab.
> Gibt es an dem Spiel irgendwas besonderes so das es sich von anderen unterscheidet? Habe nahezu jedes halbwegs gut aussehendes F2P MMO gespielt und auch schon viele p2p aber außer Aion kenne ich keins das länger als n paar Stunden bzw länger als 1-2 Wochen spaß gemacht hat.
> 
> 
> Nur Airrivals, das einzige f2p das ich mehrere Jahre gespielt habe


 
Lineage 2 war vor dem letzten Update ein typischer Asia-Grinder. Inzwischen geht es, vor allem, da es vor kurzem zum F2P Modell gewechselt ist. Und die Grafik finde ich ehrlich gesagt ziemlich hübsch, siehe auch hier

Die Levelkurve wurde sehr stark vereinfacht und es gibt viele Goodies für Spieler, die neu anfangen und von 1-85 leveln müssen (85-99 fängt jetzt das eigentliche Spiel an)
Wer die 14gb schnell runterladen kann, wird keine Probleme haben


----------



## Wired (7. Januar 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Aion


 
Failed. Aion ist ab anfang Februar auch ein f2p MMO genau wie lotr online


----------

